# Masonic Career Update



## JustinScott (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello Ya'll for those of you that don't know me I am Justin of Gulf Beach Lodge #291 F&AM Madeira Beach FL. I have not made a lost for a while as I have been very busy with school work and masonry. I have it all to owe to this forum as the brothers here have gave me the proper guidance to making the right steps into freemasonry. Being only 18 I was intimidated by the average age and with in the lodges around me. I am not a Fellow Craft Mason as of 3/18/13 and initiated on 12/13/13. I just wanted to let yall know i haven't forgot about my brothers here on this site and when becoming a Master I plan on stopping by Texas during my travels. 

Fraternity, 

Justin Scott Linn
Gulf Beach Lodge No. 291
Madeira Beach Florida 


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## chrmc (Mar 22, 2013)

Good to hear. Keep up your work and it'll benefit in time. Just remember that while masonry is an important part of your life, school work, family and possible girlfriends need their time as well. Some time even us older members have a tendency to forget that


----------



## bupton52 (Mar 22, 2013)

Good to hear from you again Bro. Linn.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Mar 22, 2013)

Congrats on the passing. I was wondering where you were. I am glad we were able to help you out and let us know when the next step takes place.


----------



## JustinScott (Mar 22, 2013)

Of course I will keep all of you posted!  And thanks brother for the reminder but trust me I haven't forgot about girls


----------



## DJGurkins (Mar 22, 2013)

JustinScott said:


> Of course I will keep all of you posted!  And thanks brother for the reminder but trust me I haven't forgot about girls



I'll bet haven't forgotten at 18. LOL good luck

Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## crono782 (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks for the update Justin!


----------



## jwhoff (Mar 22, 2013)

JustinScott said:


> Of course I will keep all of you posted!  And thanks brother for the reminder but trust me I haven't forgot about girls



Well ... if you younger brothers ever do forget about girls it doesn't bode well for growth or sustaining power of the lodges in 25-30 years from now.  We'd be fresh out of masons and candidates!

Not only is the recognition of unlike genders worthy in and of itself ... it's also the natural order of things.  For one, I'm damn glad it was thrown in the mix!
:40:

God speed young brothers!


----------



## Txmason (Mar 22, 2013)

@jwhoff

Dude I can't get a girl! But I have a new career !


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Txmason (Mar 22, 2013)

Any of you brothers know how to ask for a friend request using the app? I don't see that feature on here. 


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Joe Ellis (Mar 11, 2016)

JustinScott said:


> Hello Ya'll for those of you that don't know me I am Justin of Gulf Beach Lodge #291 F&AM Madeira Beach FL. I have not made a lost for a while as I have been very busy with school work and masonry. I have it all to owe to this forum as the brothers here have gave me the proper guidance to making the right steps into freemasonry. Being only 18 I was intimidated by the average age and with in the lodges around me. I am not a Fellow Craft Mason as of 3/18/13 and initiated on 12/13/13. I just wanted to let yall know i haven't forgot about my brothers here on this site and when becoming a Master I plan on stopping by Texas during my travels.
> 
> Fraternity,
> 
> ...



Well done Justin and all good wishes from England to you on your Masonic journey


----------

